# Campbell Hausfield Brad Nailer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you oiled the piston?

If it's bad right out of the box,I suggest you call the manufacturer--


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes to lubrication. Sat on the shelf passed the warranty period.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you running through a regulator? Have you tried it with the pressure set at the maximum the gun allows?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

No regulator. 
Pressure (in hose) set to middle of tool recommended range.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd try more pressure. My CH brad nailer and finish guns both stick if I don't put enough air into them.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I need to put together a speaker mount this week end so I'll try it at max pressure+


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally got a couple hours to work with the Brad nailer and nada.
High pressure? No joy.
Better lubrication? No.
Less lubricant? No also.
So ... I got a complete set of O rings and repair parts for this tool. I will start by reply rebuilding the trigger, if that doesn't do it then I'll try replacing the piston.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've bought a few CH tools. Some have been pretty good. Others have been total, don't work at all, useless [email protected] Try rebuilding it. But, if it still doesn't work, bail.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I will try to do an R&R rebuild with pixs to post here.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I got it working. Pulled the cap off (4 screws) and replaced the entire piston and it's O ring as well as the two O rings on the cylinder head. I also cleaned up the heavy grease in the head and then used air gun lube to slick up the new hammer, it's piston, the O rings and the piston bore. I did not see any obvious problem with any thing. Afterward I reloaded the brads and it shot half a dozen in succession. Hate that - getting something fixed without knowing what the fault was. I will try to post pictures next.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I got pictures. but can't post them. I tried.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I sure know what you mean, fixing something, but not knowing what fixed it. But, congrats anyway. Here's hoping it stays fixed.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Amen to that. Now - will I need to keep the o-ring kit supplied for the next one, time will tell.


----------

